# How to potty train?



## HI_ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, guys my 3month old female german shepherd is not yet potty train she 
sometime go outside i do her thing out there but most of the time she does it inside any 
suggestions to potty train her to go outside
Thank You


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

take her out every two hours. if you take her out and she goes potty praise, treat and dance around like its something totally awesome. If you take her outside, spend 15 minutes outside and she doesnt go, back inside where she's crated and and 15 minutes back outside. Repeat that process until she goes outside. Once she stops going potty inside during that every two hours, slowly increase her time between potty breaks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my pup at 9 weeks old. he was out every 15 minutes
or so the first week. over night he was out every 2 hours.
when he woke up from a nap he went out. sometimes while he was playing
he went out or just after play he went out. 11 days and 10 accidents
my dog was house broken.


----------



## marleys_family (Oct 28, 2010)

Basically like potty training a child...she will need to go outside ALOT...after sleeping, 15-20 minutes after drinking/eating, after anything gets her excited-new visitors, playtime etc...we got our puppy at 8 weeks and had never been outside, it took 3 weeks before she woke up one day and knew she had to go outside. Whatever you do, don't get mad at her for going in the house, like rubbing her nose in it etc this will slow things way down and she will not stop the accidents-they do not put two and two together so to speak and she will not realize you are getting mad at the accident, but more that she did it in front of you-she will then start to "hide" it, doing it in corners, etc. Just clean it up, and take her outside...if you catch her in the act, make a loud noice like "ah ah" or "hey" enough to startle her-this will cause her to stop and you can pick her up and run her out to finish...


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I would say make sure you have a crate and don't let the pup just roam around the house, get some baby gates and keep him near you at all times, if you can't keep your eye on him put him in the crate. If you do see an accident in progress, stay calm, say no or whatever word you are going to use and take him out to finish, if you are watching him he should not be able to finish. The biggest thing is keeping your eye on him, relax and he will be trained before you know it.


----------



## chocochipcookiedough (Nov 15, 2010)

My pup is 11 weeks old and potty training has been going well so far. I can pretty much read when she has to go potty so I take her outside (the odd time I will miss the signal and she will pee inside). 

My question is how do I get her to signal that she needs to go? I know she needs to poop because she runs around like a madwoman in the house. And I generally can tell when she needs to pee because she has a 'look' about her. But how do I get her to go to the door when she needs to go?

We are crate training her but she spends most of the time roaming around the house (where I can keep an eye on her) because I'm home most of the days.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should take her often, treat and praise.

1>>>> maybe she is giving a signal and you have to learn what it is.
that look on the face is a signal.

2>>>> i don't know how to train them to go to the door.
my dog started going to the door on his own. my dog would
go and sit in front of the basement door to signal he had to
go out but i always took him out of the front door, :headbang:.

you should be able to house train your dog quickly because your home
a lot. look for the signals and take her out a lot.



chocochipcookiedough said:


> 1>>>> My question is how do I get her to signal that she needs to go? I know she needs to poop because she runs around like a madwoman in the house. And I generally can tell when she needs to pee because she has a 'look' about her.
> 
> 2>>>>> But how do I get her to go to the door when she needs to go?
> 
> We are crate training her but she spends most of the time roaming around the house (where I can keep an eye on her) because I'm home most of the days.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

At that age you need to signal her....she's too young to know how to tell you. In a month or so she will show you in her own way- mine will sit and whine at me, or sit by the door but they didn't start that behavior until around 4 months. Before then it was up to me to get them out hourly


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

They're smart. Once they figure out that outside is the _only_ place to go, they'll start going to the door and signaling to you when they need to go out. On the odd occasion that they need to go out at night, mine will even come and wake me up.


----------

